# Got my chicks today!!!



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay! I'm so excited! My 11-y/o son & I went in to our local country feed & pet store "just to look!" LOL. And we walked out with 7 chicks!  We got 4 production red pullets & 3 that the attendant at the feed store called "oriental crested" chicks that have a little tuft on the top of their head & SHOULD be females.

My son & I have an idea for their coop... Yup! We're converting an old crib into a chicken house!  I'll post pics once we're done!

My 3y/o & 2 y/o sons were VERY EXCITED when we got home with the baby chicks! I think we're going to have a great time with them. 

This is our first experience with chickens. Any advice is surely welcome! Thanks!
--Happeesupermom.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations! You're going to have so much fun with them!!! You'll be amazed how intelligent they are and what wonderful pets they can be. Just hold em' and love em' lots and they'll follow you like little puppies.


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

congrats!!!!!!! chicks are amazing to watch they grow and change so quickly!! mine are now 3 weeks old and have just been out on the lawn for the first time. they loved the freedom to flap and jump x enjoy your New chickies


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic! The adventure begins!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Gotta love baby pictures!!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Ahh ... cute chicks .


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Good luck and enjoy !!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Lost 2. So sad. The others seem to be doing alright.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Cold and damp will not help them when they first start out. The slick bottom of the container you have them in can cause the feet to deform. I put hay in the bottom to soak up moisture and give them something to walk and play in. I do not keep the food and water in with them for the first week to 10 days. I just give a little food a couple times a day. Water several. You can tell by when they are moving and peeping. Then they sit quiet for a few hours. sorry to here some where lost but it happens. Strong chicks may have picked on the weaker ones, or they may have been sick. If I see one or two that look slow or weak I separate them till they get stronger. I put some in the incubator last night going to try a fall hatch.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! Will make adjustments.


----------

